
Firefox is getting a new logo, and Mozilla wants to hear what users think - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/30/17631766/firefox-logo-redesign-mozilla-user-feedback
======
guicho271828
System 1 logos look very similar to the GitLab logo.

